# Lloyds ridge ?



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Does anyone hav ehte numbers to Lloyds ridge


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

27.42.697 86.31.546


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

27.44.000

86.31.000

158 NM @ 168 degrees

PUUUUURRRRRDY down there.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Josh you fixin to bust in your new boat ?

Post some shots of her when you get a chance.


----------

